
Show HN: News Refinery, a daily newsletter - mojoe
http://refinery.news/
======
mojoe
Right now the algorithm basically looks at the most upvoted items on HN in the
last 24 hours, and then searches those articles for certain STEM related
keywords. Please feel free to reply to any of the emails with
suggestions/questions, I'd like to continue refining this project!

